# HEY!!! Its a buffalo?



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Tyler. Hope your Aunt finds you. :lol: Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## TylerHurst (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks! anyone have any idea who im talking about?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

TylerHurst said:


> thanks! anyone have any idea who im talking about?


None....


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

TylerHurst said:


> thanks! anyone have any idea who im talking about?


Nope. :noidea:


----------



## TylerHurst (Apr 29, 2007)

Laura, where are you? It's your favorite nephew


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*well, well, well.......*



TylerHurst said:


> Laura, where are you? It's your favorite nephew


Look who it is? It IS my favorite nephew! How the heck did you find me here? Who is this friend of yours? How funny. How the heck are you? What have you been up to? How is your house and school and everything? I haven't seen you for so long. Are you still in Texas? When are you visiting Utah? I'm so proud of your dad. he's really been working hard and doing really well. Maybe you can plan a trip when I can make it home too. Talk to you soon. Love you! Laura p.s.if you do a search with my name you will find all kinds of dirt on me. j/k no dirt, all good stuff. I have some really good friends that you should meet on here. Travis aka fasst and Ron aka Tronjo to name a few.Talk to you soon. Laura


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

If you can't dig deep enough to find dirt on Laura here, just give me a buzz on my cell :wink:


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

welcome to AT!


----------



## TylerHurst (Apr 29, 2007)

archeryis4girlz said:


> Look who it is? It IS my favorite nephew! How the heck did you find me here? Who is this friend of yours? How funny. How the heck are you? What have you been up to? How is your house and school and everything? I haven't seen you for so long. Are you still in Texas? When are you visiting Utah? I'm so proud of your dad. he's really been working hard and doing really well. Maybe you can plan a trip when I can make it home too. Talk to you soon. Love you! Laura p.s.if you do a search with my name you will find all kinds of dirt on me. j/k no dirt, all good stuff. I have some really good friends that you should meet on here. Travis aka fasst and Ron aka Tronjo to name a few.Talk to you soon. Laura


hahahaha! AWESOME! I heard you are a kick ass take no names cheerleader for the Bills. Thats freaking awesome! Im still at TAMU. I wish I could come up to see the family but Im busy durring the entire summer. I'm working at Lynntech <--click here. If you ever wanted to take a vacaction to somewhere in the Biggest Baddest State in the USA you let me know! I'll show you around San Antonio, Austin, Dallas, South Padre Island (my favorite) or here in Bryan/College Station. Ill be around. I have finals this week and next.:wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*Your better watch what you offer......*



TylerHurst said:


> hahahaha! AWESOME! I heard you are a kick ass take no names cheerleader for the Bills. Thats freaking awesome! Im still at TAMU. I wish I could come up to see the family but Im busy durring the entire summer. I'm working at Lynntech <--click here. If you ever wanted to take a vacaction to somewhere in the Biggest Baddest State in the USA you let me know! I'll show you around San Antonio, Austin, Dallas, South Padre Island (my favorite) or here in Bryan/College Station. Ill be around. I have finals this week and next.:wink: :darkbeer:


I will come and visit you and I expect the royal tour including all the hottest places to go out and I'll need the cullinary tour also. I love food but, not till after the calendar shoot. Go Bills!!!!!!
Laura


----------



## TylerHurst (Apr 29, 2007)

archeryis4girlz said:


> I will come and visit you and I expect the royal tour including all the hottest places to go out and I'll need the cullinary tour also. I love food but, not till after the calendar shoot. Go Bills!!!!!!
> Laura


sweet! hahaha You want the royal and cullinary tour? You got it! :cocktail: 
whens the shoot?


----------



## Tronjo (Feb 4, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!
Your Aunt (sure it isn't great aunt?) is pretty cool. Glad to see you found
her on AT. If you need dirt, I have enough to build an overpass.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

